# horse vet south Devon



## paddy555 (23 December 2016)

can anyone recommend a good horse vet within say a 15mile radius of Ashburton. 

Alternatively any horror stories would be appreciated (by pm if necessary) so I know who to avoid.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 December 2016)

Stringer equine, Recommended to me by many, and I've been with them for a fair few years now.


----------



## dixie (23 December 2016)

I'm at Ashburton and use Stringer for serious  stuff such as X-rays  and Seymour vets for routine stuff.
Not heard great things about Kevin Peglar but have had no real experience with him.


----------



## paddy555 (24 December 2016)

dixie said:



			I'm at Ashburton and use Stringer for serious  stuff such as X-rays  and Seymour vets for routine stuff.
Not heard great things about Kevin Peglar but have had no real experience with him.
		
Click to expand...

who are the horse vets at Seymour?  If you are with that practice with horses presumably you will also be affected by this Dart Vale, Seymour, Filham thing?

I am OK for the serious stuff. I send the horses up to Western Counties. It is especially for emergency cover, ie the 3am climbing on the ceiling colic problems.


----------



## dixie (24 December 2016)

I've usually use Hugh Peplow but when I had a horse with suspected colic a few months hago they sent out a girl, whose name I can't remember, but she was excellent.


----------



## paddy555 (24 December 2016)

dixie said:



			I've usually use Hugh Peplow but when I had a horse with suspected colic a few months hago they sent out a girl, whose name I can't remember, but she was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 December 2016)

Don't know whether this helps, I needed a vetting done and as I'm in East Devon my normal vet wasn't able to assist, so after making a few enquiries as to who to use the same name kept coming up, which was Kevin Pegler of Blackdown Equine practice.

As it transpired Kevin Pegler was unavailable on the day I needed the vetting on, so the other vet/partner in the practice, Thomas Rees, did the vetting instead. I found Mr Rees to be fully professional, unbiased, and extremely thorough, to a fault. The vetting was at a Riding School in the Chudleigh area (mentioning no names but those who are local will doubtless know the one!), and in the event the horse failed the vetting, in spite of having passed a RS vetting earlier in the spring. The YO then came out all indignant and started ranting and raving at this vet, who was placed in a very difficult and extremely embarrassing position, but in wanting to be fair to both myself and the horse concerned he carried on with the vetting so as to give no element of doubt. I was very impressed by his thoroughness and diligence, and also appreciated the difficulty of having to conduct a vetting under such difficult circumstances.

I would be more than happy to have this vet to attend my horses if I was in the area which his practice covers.

Alternatively, I don't know if Kieran O'Brian from Tavistock covers the area? I would trust his unbiased opinion implicitly too....... he has a good reputation.


----------



## Pie's mum (25 December 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Don't know whether this helps, I needed a vetting done and as I'm in East Devon my normal vet wasn't able to assist, so after making a few enquiries as to who to use the same name kept coming up, which was Kevin Pegler of Blackdown Equine practice.

As it transpired Kevin Pegler was unavailable on the day I needed the vetting on, so the other vet/partner in the practice, Thomas Rees, did the vetting instead. I found Mr Rees to be fully professional, unbiased, and extremely thorough, to a fault
		
Click to expand...

Would second this, Thank goodness no personal experience beyond vaccinations and a foot abscess some christmasses ago when farrier was away but have always found Blackdown to be very good. Several friends have gone to them for second opinions when not satisfied with their own vets.


----------



## paddy555 (25 December 2016)

many thanks to everyone. I have 3 on my short list ATM who are Stringers, Blackdown and the third is the Horse Doctor ie Andrew Hill at Kingsteignton unless any more come up. 

Keiran O Brien is too far away. 

If anyone has experience of Andrew Hill I would love to hear it. Stringers concern me as they cover a very large area and it concerns me if they could provide prompt emergency night cover. Spot the Risk do you have any experience of emergencies please with Stringers? I am 7 miles north of Ashburton.


----------



## Iwantakitten (7 January 2017)

Mijods, I know the one you mean, out of interest, what did you go to see?

Paddy I use Andrew Hill and have always found them excellent if not a little expensive.


----------



## paddy555 (10 January 2017)

Iwantakitten said:



			Mijods, I know the one you mean, out of interest, what did you go to see?

Paddy I use Andrew Hill and have always found them excellent if not a little expensive.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 January 2017)

Iwantakitten said:



			Mijods, I know the one you mean, out of interest, what did you go to see?
		
Click to expand...

Welsh D mare........ lovely little girl, but vet couldn't write her up as sound  There's always one that breaks your heart when you're looking, and this was the one, for me.


----------

